

Will Microsoft Buy RIM? - rjhackin
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2384918,00.asp

======
canadiancreed
Hope not. Another Canadian company sold off would suck. Losing a phone that I
could do Java Mobile on would be the cherry on that sundae.

------
ChrisArchitect
This story floating around in a bunch of places -- irks me. It's not a good
buy. Too expensive unless RIM drops pricetag a ton. And the incompatibilties
in vision and platform/development seem way too much hassle for MS which just
got into the Nokia thing

